# "send to all" birth announcements - a mini rant



## emmag (Mar 11, 2007)

In a nutshell: AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAarhg! 

Why include the infertile couple who you KNOW have had several failed IVFs?? why not delete us from the list, and send an abridged version of the announcement? maybe with less cheesy hospital "happy family" photos Especially as you are well aware that the infertile couple have been infertility tx since _before you were even married_, and this is your _second baby in that time_?


----------



## Maggie Mae (Mar 2, 2006)

Emma, 

A very good point, and very well made.

One has to wonder at how the 'insensitivity' neurons contained in grey matter kick into overdrive in some parents. I don't get it at all. Humans can be gloriously compassionate and at other times just plain unfathomable...

Sorry to see you've been on the end of this; a big hug up to you, a glass of wine and a loud raspberry to 'em!!!

MM xxx


----------



## QD (Aug 15, 2003)

I so agree.  I got one of these emails a few weeks ago.  The mother in question had been in a book club with me.  She suddenly stopped going to the book club & never gave an explanation.  She ignored all emails about the club meetings so we gave up and I presumed I'd never hear from her again.  She knew about my situation but still included me on a group mail,  gushing over her son and how he was such a big baby and would probably soon be playing rugby for Scotland.  I'm afraid I thought, 'I hope you son likes Barbies instead, you smug so-and-so'.  I'm not proud of myself for being so horrid but I hate these emails - it's like my inbox is booby trapped.  Why on earth do people you hardly know think we'll be interested in their offspring?  I find it hard enough summoning up enthusiasm for baby announcements from people I love, let alone virtual strangers.


----------



## jq (Nov 14, 2006)

This is so insensitive! Another example of how people use technology to make their life easier without thinking of the impact on the recipients.

Maybe we should reply to such things by saying "Please don't spam me again!"

Sorry I have no more constructive suggestion, but I can use my computor to send Emmag and QD hugs!  

      

Love Jq xxx


----------



## emcee (Apr 3, 2005)

Bleaugh - where is the puke icon when you need it?

Its sickening, isn't it folks... got no wise words to add because they have already been said by the other lovelies here. Suffice to say I understand though...

Big huge hugs to you Emma xxxxx

Love,
Emcee x


----------



## gingerbreadgirl (Mar 31, 2007)

Emma
I was beginning to think i was jinxed a couple of weeks back when i received three such emails from three girls i was hardly friends with in the space of one week. The third one pushed me over the edge and i was so upset/ furious. Only managed to calm down after a bottle of wine (dont try this at home kids! ha ha made me feel better tho). As my mum said, may the bird of paradise fly up their noses


----------



## jomac (Oct 27, 2006)

OMG these e  mail things have not arrived yet in NZ (  or maybe I just don't know people who have sent them). What a horrible thing. Why would people think you're intersted. What a smug self-satisfying thing to do.
Reminds me of that saying (Einsten I think?) - " I love humanity - it's just people I don't like"
Grrrr - from across the miles

Jo


----------



## QD (Aug 15, 2003)

....or someone once said, "the more I know people, the more I like dogs"!

love the bird of paradise quote...


----------

